# Recommendations for lightweight 9' or 10' rod



## tqn626 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm looking for a lightweight 9' or 10' rod to throw 2-3 oz lures. If anyone have any recommendations that be great. My price limit is 350. I already have a breakaway ldx that I use for soaking bait.

So far i've been looking at these rods.

Phenix Black Diamond Surf 9'. Rated 1-3oz, weigh 12oz. $320

Phenix black diamond Surf 10'. rated 2-6oz, weigh 13.8oz. $340

Lamiglass ron Arra Pro Surf10' XSRA 1205-2. rated 1-4oz, weight 14.2 oz. $320

Tsunami Airwave Elite Surf 9'6" TSAWESS-962M, rated 3/4-4oz, weigh 10.4 oz, $170.

I will pair the rod with a Shimano Ultegra 5500. If anyone have any other recommendations that be great.


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

Since I'm a recent convert....  I'd highly recommend Tommy Farmer's CPS 10' 1-4 oz rod. Excellent for 2-3 oz lures.


----------



## fishinvb (Mar 27, 2011)

RobVB said:


> Since I'm a recent convert....  I'd highly recommend Tommy Farmer's CPS 10' 1-4 oz rod. Excellent for 2-3 oz lures.


couldn't agree more, that is a awesome lure rod, throws em outa sight.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Of your choices I only have experience with the Tsunami Airwave. Love it.


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

you won't be disappointed with Tommy's CPS rod. Awesome rod and it throws things a mile!


----------



## tqn626 (Jul 22, 2012)

What's the weight on a tommy's CPS rod.


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

Not sure, maybe Tommy can see this an answer but they are the lightest, strongest rods I've ever thrown. I know the 13' 6-10 is only about 21oz

http://www.carolinacastpro.com/categories/factory-built-rods


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

About 2 months ago I contacted Tommy to find out the weight of the factory-built 10' spinning rod. He replied that the weight was 10.6 oz.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

One aside about CPS products: Too bad NC tax and shipping adds $40 cost to NC residents. Guess it's better to buy them in person if possible if you live in NC.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

don't have experience with the 9'6 tsunami but I did pick up the 11' 1.5-4.5oz and really like it. felt it was a little tip heavy, added some weight to the butt and loved it. good rod but also a big plus one to any of tommys


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The blank weight on the 10' 1-4 is just under 7 oz. I will have to weight a factory rod to know for sure but I think RobVB is correct.

Tommy


----------



## tqn626 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ah, so torn. Wish i can get a feel for the rods.


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

I have gotten rid of my spinners and replaced them all with Akios reels. Absolutely love them. Well built, solid and once tuned, will cast a mile. 666, 656 and the 555


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

printrman said:


> I have gotten rid of my spinners and replaced them all with Akios reels. Absolutely love them. Well built, solid and once tuned, will cast a mile. 666, 656 and the 555


+1. My Akios 656 SCM on my 10'6" Breakaway Omega rod (custom built by me) smokes right out of the box! I have 15# BBG mono on mine...

Sandcrab


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Talon Rods are pricey , still in the price range you listed but very nice. A few of the people who worked for Lommis before it was sold left and started Talon.


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

My Akios 666 and 656 are spooled w/ Sakuma 18# w/a 50# leader. The 555 has 10# on it. The Sakuma is very smooth and in my opinion helps w/ a little more distance. Ties really good and I haven't had a knot break on it yet either. It's not the cheapest line out there but to me, it's worth a little extra for the performance. Just my .02


----------



## tqn626 (Jul 22, 2012)

How much distance would I lose between a 9' and 10' rod? Going to be throwing 2-3 oz for 3-4 hours straight. Don't want to get fatigue 1 hour in.

Anyone got a link on the different type of rod materials. I see that the CPS uses a carbon fibre. I want to know the benefits of composites, fiberglass, carbon fiber. Big purchase gotta do research!


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

Speak softly and carry a big stick.

Meaning:

A proverb advising the tactic of caution and non-aggression, backed up by the ability to do violence if required.

video complimentary from the diving fisherman.
What A great channel. I had to share this with everyone.






You have more options than you can imagine. The first fish I caught after casting class.


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

can't help you on the materials side, sorry. hard to say on distance w/ a 9 vs 10, it all depends on you and your technique. I've got a good friend who can cast his 12' equally as far as his 13'. it all depends on what fits you best and how you can handle it. based solely off what you said, throwing 2-3 for 3/4 hrs, I'd lean towards a light wt 10 if you're concerned about the distance but again, it all depends upon you. I'd guess there would be no more than 10-20' difference between the two. Maybe someone on here who knows more than I do can chime in


----------



## tqn626 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm thinking of using the rod as a white seabass/yellowtail rod on the boat also.


----------

